# July 09 PoTM Voting Poll



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Vote for your favourite 

Nominations can be found here


----------



## skieur (Aug 6, 2009)

It would be nice to be able to click on the photo mentioned in the poll and preview it.

skieur


----------



## photo28 (Aug 7, 2009)

skieur said:


> It would be nice to be able to click on the photo mentioned in the poll and preview it.
> 
> skieur



Agreed.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2009)

This month we have joint winners for PoTM

A night at Mt. Rainier  #2 by dseidman







and X-actly by Bitter Jeweler






Well done to both of you and let's see what September can throw up for us.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2009)

skieur said:


> It would be nice to be able to click on the photo mentioned in the poll and preview it.
> 
> skieur



As far as I know, the forum software doesn't allow that, I'll have another look though and see if it can be done though.


----------



## invisible (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats to those who won and to those who didn't as well. Really rocking stuff this month. My photo didn't stand a chance


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 11, 2009)

invisible said:


> Congrats to those who won and to those who didn't as well. Really rocking stuff this month. My photo didn't stand a chance




Meh, I voted for yours. But yeah, tough month.


----------

